# sipi (afirmación)



## Mackinder

Muy buenas noches a todos y todas.

Sipi es una forma de decir "sí" pero no sé si se use mucho hoy en día. 

¿Cuál es su opinión con respecto al uso de esta palabra? ¿Cuán frecuentemente es usada ésta en sus respectivos países? 

Muchas gracias por sus aportes y comentarios!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Conozco a una chica argentina que la usa. Personalmente me repatea: me parece muy infantil.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Sí, lo conozco, se llama jeringozo y mi padre lo hablaba en su Rosario natal (ciudad de la provincia de Santa Fe), cuando era niño y adolescente; él nació en 1915.
Te paso un enlace: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerigonza
Actualmente no creo que se use mucho, por lo menos por donde yo vivo.

Sapalupudospos


----------



## Mackinder

Hahahaha  qué divertido lenguaje no conocía este lenguaje tan divertido muchas gracias lol


----------



## Pixidio

Es un código de la adolescencia de la generación del siglo pasado. Mi madre lo usa aún (nació en 1960) y ella se crió en un pueblo alejado de la ciudad de Córdoba, así que en su momento fue algo muy extendido. Mi abuela también lo conoce, ella nació en 1942. 
Consiste en repetir la sílaba, con la misma vocal pero con una p. Entoces: sí > sípi (no > nopo). Es una marca de esas generaciones. Ya a partir del 80 y pico empezó si se quiere a declinar su uso porque la gente de menos de 30 años no lo usa, no "habla" habitualemente en jeringozo (mi madre conserva la costumbre de hablar con sus amigas de la adolescencia en jeringozo cuando estamos yo o mis hermanos, para que entendamos su charla. ¡Y ciertamente, "sípi" se entiende pero palabras de 4 sílabas no!).


----------



## Mackinder

Qué chévere historia no conocía el origen de este lenguaje secreto muchas gracias!


----------



## Maximino

Yo he escuchado y leído con alguna frecuencia en los últimos años ‘_sip_’ y ‘nop’ en el habla y la escritura coloquial. Quizá sean una versión remozada del _sipi _y el _nopo_ de la antigua jerigonza.



Saludos cordiales


----------



## Jonno

Además de la jerigonza (yo también la usaba, en la década de los 70 ) puede haber una posible imitación del inglés, y por esa razón sea usado actualmente por quienes nunca han conocido el "lenguaje secreto": En inglés se dice _yep_ y _nope_ de forma coloquial.


----------



## martinyfelix

Yo digo "sip" y "nop" pero lo he cogido del inglés. En la vida había escuchado "sipi" o "nopo".


----------



## Cal inhibes

La razón escondida detrás del uso del sipi, nopo, yep, nope, parece ser el deseo de no ser tan escuetos en la respuesta cuando no se usa el *si, señor *o el *yes, mam *formales. Se descarga esta formalidad con un giro lúdico o infantil.
En cuanto a la jerigonza, alcancé a oír en mi infancia en las montañas de Boyacá, Colombia, una más complicada, con el sufijo *cun*é invariable para cada sílaba: espere=ecunespecunerecuné. Eso, a buena velocidad, sonaba endiablado.
Saludo.


----------



## Xiscomx

*Ho*po*la*pa *fo*po*ren*pen*ses*pes,

Es una jerigonza escolar muy común en los años 50/60 y llamada *«pepeo»*, pero únicamente en los colegios de mi entorno ya que no lo oí ni he oído nombrarlo así en ningún otro lugar. Sí he oído decir a otros niños: *«Vamos a hablar con la (p)»*. Muy utilizada para secretear conversaciones delante de extraños y muy provechosa en tiempo de exámenes.

 Se trata de silabear las palabras añadiendo a cada sílaba los morfemas: *«pa»*, *«pe»*, *«pi»*, *«po»*, *«pu»*, como sufijos, y utilizando cada uno de ellos según la vocal coincidente con la sílaba. Si la sílaba acaba en consonante, dicha consonante se añade al final del morfema. Con diptongos se procede de igual forma, tomando la última vocal como si fuese una consonante. Hay unas cuantas reglas más que no se detallan por no caer en un tedio _neogramatical_. Todas las reglas tenían ligeras diferencias entre unos colegios y otros.

¡Chist! ¿*Sa*pa*bes*pes *lo*po *que*pe *es*pes *un*pun *mo*po*no*po*tre*pe*ma*pa? — *Si*pi, *es*pes *el*pel *or*por*ni*pi*to*po*rrin*pin*co*po?

*¡Chist! ¿Sabes qué es un monotrema? — Si, es el ornitorrinco.*

Algunos llegamos a tener mucho desparpajo, consiguiendo mucha fluidez tanto en habla como en entendimiento.

*Es*pes  *muy*puy *a*pa*gra*pa*da*pa*ble*ple *re*pe*cu*pu*pe*pe*rar*par *es*pes*tas*pas *vi*pi*ven*pen*cias*pias *ya*pia *ol*pol*vi*pi*da*pa*das*pas.


----------



## tusi

Sípi sí que la uso, cuando estoy jugando o quiero bromear. Nopo no la uso, pero sí la acortada "nop".

Si rebusco en mi memoria, puede que sí haya aprendido jerigonza de pequeña, pero no caló tanto en mi colegio como en otros foreros que lo dominan increiblemente.

Otra cosa muy diferente es que en Perú se usa el "pe" como forma acortada de "pues" y se usa mucho "no, pe" o "ya, pe" (= sí, pues).

Saludos.


----------



## Kibramoa

Pues en México (al menos en mi pueblo, para no generalizar) si se usa. Tal vez no tanto ahora que cuando era niña.  Además decíamos sipirilí y noporoló --por que al parecer sí y no son demasiado cortas.


----------



## Peón

Ya se habló del tema de la jeringoza en otro hilo. Hay algunas variantes que fueron analizadas por nuestra experta, la oriental *Duvija*. Como dijeron los compañeros se trataba de un lenguaje infantil muy usado años ha. 

También lo usaban los mayores cuando no querían que los niños entendieran lo que estaban diciendo.

En la Argentina, la eses y enes intermedias se eliminaban y pasaban al final:

*-¿Sapabepes lopo quepe epes lapa jeperipingozapa? — Sipi, epes upun lepengupuapajepe nupuepevopo

(¿Sabés lo que es la jeringoza? Sí, es un lenguaje nuevo)

*No nos ríamos demasiado de este lenguaje: era excelente para que los niños aprendieran a separar por sílabas las palabras. 

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Desconocida para mí con este sentido, se conoce que no se usaba en el colegio en que estudié (años 60-70). La primera vez que me la topé fue en estos foros y la tomé por una imitación del inglés. Como no guardo con ella ningún vínculo afectivo, me parece algo ridícula, claro.

Un saludo


----------



## Xiscomx

Peón said:


> En la Argentina, la eses y enes intermedias se eliminaban y pasaban al final:
> _*-¿Sapabepes*_ _*lopo quepe*_ _*epes*_ _*lapa jeperipingo*__*po*__*zapa? — Sipi,*_ _*epes*_ _*upun*_ *lepen**gupuapajepe nupuepevopo*
> *(¿Sabés lo que es la jeringoza? Sí, es un lenguaje nuevo)*
> No nos ríamos demasiado de este lenguaje: era excelente para que los niños aprendieran a separar por sílabas las palabras. Saludos


*E*pe*sti*pi*ma*pa*do*po  *Pe*_pe*o*po*n*_,
¡Qué gratificante es comprobar que estuvimos utilizando el mismo lenguaje, con pequeñas variaciones dialectales, con semejante distancia de por medio, Buenos Aires/Palma de Mallorca! ¡Fantástico!
Me permito corregir un error ortográfico de tu texto y espero que no te lo tomes a mal.



Lurrezko said:


> Desconocida para mí con este sentido, se conoce que no se usaba en el colegio en que estudié (años 60-70). La primera vez que me la topé fue en estos foros y la tomé por una imitación del inglés. Como no guardo con ella ningún vínculo afectivo, me parece algo ridícula, claro. Un saludo


Respetable Señor *Lurrezko*,
Todo el mundo es libre de expresar sus opiniones independientemente de que puedan resultar acertadas o desafortunadas. Creo que, por el mero desconocimiento de un juego infantil, uno no debería tildarlo tan gratuitamente de «algo ridículo». Partiendo de semejante actitud recriminatoria, se podría llegar a considerar que todos los juegos infantiles son «ridículos»: La gallinita ciega, el juego de la comba, las canicas, y toda una infinidad de ellos que realizan una loable función de educar y enseñar futuros roles sociales.
Siento que usted no haya tenido la suerte de conocer este lenguaje tan didáctico.

Un saludo para todos


----------



## Ludaico

Xiscomx said:


> *E*pe*sti*pi*ma*pa*do*po  *Pe*_pe*o*po*n*_,
> ¡Qué gratificante es comprobar que estuvimos utilizando el mismo lenguaje, con pequeñas variaciones dialectales, con semejante distancia de por medio, Buenos Aires/Palma de Mallorca! ¡Fantástico!
> Me permito corregir un error ortográfico de tu texto y espero que no te lo tomes a mal.
> 
> 
> Respetable Señor *Lurrezko*,
> Todo el mundo es libre de expresar sus opiniones independientemente de que puedan resultar acertadas o desafortunadas. Creo que, por el mero desconocimiento de un juego infantil, uno no debería tildarlo tan gratuitamente de «algo ridículo». Partiendo de semejante actitud recriminatoria, se podría llegar a considerar que todos los juegos infantiles son «ridículos»: La gallinita ciega, el juego de la comba, las canicas, y toda una infinidad de ellos que realizan una loable función de educar y enseñar futuros roles sociales.
> Siento que usted no haya tenido la suerte de conocer este lenguaje tan didáctico.
> 
> Un saludo para todos



Hola:
Siempre entendí lo que es la (o una) *jerigonza *o* jeringonza*, mas no lo que es la *jeringoza*.
Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Xiscomx said:


> Respetable Señor *Lurrezko*,
> Todo el mundo es libre de expresar sus opiniones independientemente de que puedan resultar acertadas o desafortunadas. Creo que, por el mero desconocimiento de un juego infantil, uno no debería tildarlo tan gratuitamente de «algo ridículo». Partiendo de semejante actitud recriminatoria, se podría llegar a considerar que todos los juegos infantiles son «ridículos»: La gallinita ciega, el juego de la comba, las canicas, y toda una infinidad de ellos que realizan una loable función de educar y enseñar futuros roles sociales.
> Siento que usted no haya tenido la suerte de conocer este lenguaje tan didáctico.



No, disculpe, quizá no me he expresado con claridad. Todos usamos a veces palabras infantiles con las que nos une un vínculo afectivo, por haberlas usado de niños. Así, no nos importa lo pueriles que puedan sonar porque las vemos con cariño y aun con nostalgia. Pero, como digo, yo no usé ese lenguaje de niño y para mí carece de tal connotación afectiva, de modo que si lo oigo en boca de un adulto me suena ridículo, como es natural. Por lo demás, todo el asunto de los juegos infantiles que menciona son cábalas que usted se hace.

Un saludo


----------



## oa2169

En las redes sociales es muy común encontrar respuestas como "sip", "nop", "¿yop?" para denotar si, no y yo.

Conozco la jeringonza aquella a la cual se han referido ya algunos foreros y pienso que ese es el origen del término que se discute.

El el libro "Juan Salvador Gaviota" de Richard Bach se lleva un poco más al extremo esto de las jeringonzas. Se habla del "latín bestia" con una construcción de palabras un poco más complicada.  Ejemplo:

"Casa" se diría, en latín bestia, "*c*um*as*um*a*".

"pescado" se diría "*p*um*esc*um*ad*um*o*". Por lo que "sí" se diría "sumí".

*S*um*al*um*ud*um*os.*


----------



## Kaxgufen

Unos personajes de dibujos animados de García Ferré, llamados "La familia Panconara" hablaban un jeringoso a base de agregar la  partícula "ncon" luego de la vocal acentuada que se duplicaba: ¿Quenconé te panconasa, hinconijo minconío? (¿Qué te pasa hijo mío?).

No cundió mayormente y nunca lo volví a escuchar. Eran los años sesenta, más o menos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Jonno said:


> Además de la jerigonza (yo también la usaba, en la década de los 70 ) puede haber una posible imitación del inglés, y por esa razón sea usado actualmente por quienes nunca han conocido el "lenguaje secreto": En inglés se dice _yep_ y _nope_ de forma coloquial.



Concuerdo contigo, vivo en frontera con los EUA y también me parece más una imitación del inglés, además de que la jerigonza en México es con la letra f no la p, bueno... al menos por esta parte de México.


----------



## duvija

Respeten al jeringoso/jerigonza, que se usa en muchísimos idiomas, con diferentes consonantes (esto ya lo dije alguna vez, pero en bantú se usa con la 'm' y en otros idiomas con la ' b'.) Idiomas de familias lingüísticas totalmente distintas. Y si, se usa para el silabeo y para entender cuando una sílaba es abierta o cerrada, lo que es importante para la acentuación.  Es un juego de niños, pero bien importante para análisis de idiomas.


----------



## Mackinder

Sipididipi


----------



## Cal inhibes

Janis Joplin said:


> Concuerdo contigo, vivo en frontera con los EUA y también me parece más una imitación del inglés, además de que la jerigonza en México es con la letra f no la p, bueno... al menos por esta parte de México.


En *Cien años de soledad, *García Márquez pone a hablar a uno de sus personajes:
"Esfetafa esfe defe lasfa quefe lefe tiefenefen asfacofo afa sufu profopiafa mierfedafa". Esto, en Colombia. Creo que pertenece más a todo el Caribe.


----------



## Peón

Xiscomx said:


> *E*pe*sti*pi*ma*pa*do*po  *Pe*_pe*o*po*n*_,
> Me permito corregir un error ortográfico de tu texto y espero que no te lo tomes a mal.



Grapacipiapas. 

Vepeopo quepe tampanbipiepen upustepedopos poponepen lapa epesepe ypi lapa epenepe apal fipinapal.

Sapalupudopos

(Gracias. Veo que también ustedes ponen la ese y la ene al final. Saludos)


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> Respeten al jeringoso/jerigonza, que se usa en muchísimos idiomas, con diferentes consonantes (esto ya lo dije alguna vez, pero en bantú se usa con la 'm' y en otros idiomas con la ' b'.) Idiomas de familias lingüísticas totalmente distintas. Y si, se usa para el silabeo y para entender cuando una sílaba es abierta o cerrada, lo que es importante para la acentuación.  Es un juego de niños, pero bien importante para análisis de idiomas.



Topotapalmepentepe depe apacupueperdopo, Dupuvipijapa.

(Totalmente de acuerdo, Duvija).


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> (esto ya lo dije alguna vez, pero en bantú se usa con la 'm' y en otros idiomas con la ' b'.) Idiomas de familias lingüísticas totalmente distintas. Y si, se usa para el silabeo y para entender cuando una sílaba es abierta o cerrada, lo que es importante para la acentuación.  Es un juego de niños, pero bien importante para análisis de idiomas.


Aquí:

FuFuFa fofo ("Hablar en f")


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Aquí:
> 
> *FuFuFa fofo ("Hablar en f")*



Acabo de releer mis 'deposiciones' y me mato de risa. Todo eso es cierto. Traté de no jorobar con nombres técnicos de la estructura de la sílaba, que serían 'arranque, núcleo y coda'. Los diptongos y hiatos, complican, pero sirve para saber si el usuario distingue los dos tipos de diptongo, y si lo que parece diptongo pero es acústicamente hiato, los hablantes lo sienten así. Si la Academia hubiera prestado más atención al jeringoso, tal vez no hubiera entreverado tanto la escritura con las nuevas reglas. Simplificar va bien, pero no a costa de no escuchar...



Peón said:


> Dupuvi*pija*pa.



Haga el favor de no insultar, que soy pobre pero honrada... y no digo palabrotas.


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> Haga el favor de no insultar, que soy pobre pero honrada... y no digo palabrotas.





También lo pensé *Duvi*. Pero las reglas del nuevo idioma son así...


----------



## Don hilarión

Sé que llego muy, muy tarde, 7 años después, pero por lo qué yo sé, "sipi" era una expresión usada por los "chulapos" madrileños que quería decir simplemente sí. Desconozco si viene del caló, del argot antiguo de esa época (creo que entre finales del XIX y principios del XX), del juego que se ha mencionado anteriormente, o de otra cosa.
      Y si mi afirmación es correcta, es posible que de forma inconsciente se haya usado por ese motivo, por "herencia cultural". El hecho de que coincida con "yep" o con el juego anteriormente citado, puede que sea coincidencia. Pero bueno, es solo teoría, porque no puedo confirmar el origen de esa expresión, solo confirmo que la usaban los "chulapos" madrileños.
     Pido disculpas por adelantado por mi estilo o por mi redacción (por si ha podido ofender a alguién por algún motivo), pero es la primera vez en mi  vida que escribo en un foro.
     Un saludo.


----------



## Xiscomx

Pues me complace ser el primero en darte la bienvenida a este culto entramado.


----------



## chics

Muchas gracias por tu aportación y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## jilar

Pues vaya grata sorpresa encontrarme este tema. Entré por curiosidad y al ir leyendo empecé a recordar que cuando niño -hablo de los 80- es cierto que usábamos "sipi", para decir sí, y juraría que "nope" para el no.
Por ejemplo cuando intercambiábamos cromos. El compañero los iba pasando y uno decía sipi o nope, si lo tenía o si todavía no.

Nunca me pregunté en esos años el origen de todo eso, la verdad.


----------

